# redream SEGA DREAMCAST emulator for Mac OS compiled by Simonius007



## Simonius007 (Feb 1, 2018)

Compiled by me from source:
https://github.com/inolen/redream

Compilation done in MacOS High Sierra 10.13.2 with "MakeFile" method.

redream is a work-in-progress SEGA Dreamcast emulator written in C for Mac, Linux and Windows.

redream is licensed under the GPLv3 license (see LICENSE.txt) and uses third party libraries that are each distributed under their own terms (see each library's license in deps/).



 

 

 

 

 

 
DOWNLOAD
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y93ewpnuifw73ev/redream_build.zip?dl=0


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2018)

Interesting, thanks. How well does it run? I don't know how demanding DC emulation is, my old MacBook Air isn't great for this shit.


----------



## Simonius007 (Feb 4, 2018)

hippy dave said:


> Interesting, thanks. How well does it run? I don't know how demanding DC emulation is, my old MacBook Air isn't great for this shit.


It's running very well so far.
I belive it is demanding.
My macboo pro "15 2013, with core i7 8 threads and nvidia gt650 runs really hot.


----------



## jurai (Feb 4, 2018)

It's important to note that this emulator went closed source and won't see further updates in git. He's asking for $5 if you want to unlock a hires render mode now


----------



## Joom (Feb 6, 2018)

jurai said:


> It's important to note that this emulator went closed source and won't see further updates in git. He's asking for $5 if you want to unlock a hires render mode now


And we all saw how well this worked for PJ64.


----------



## Simonius007 (Feb 10, 2018)

jurai said:


> It's important to note that this emulator went closed source and won't see further updates in git. He's asking for $5 if you want to unlock a hires render mode now


I am satisfied with this emulator as it is.
I believe the best option for MAC users.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joom said:


> And we all saw how well this worked for PJ64.


What do you mean?


----------



## Joom (Feb 10, 2018)

Simonius007 said:


> What do you mean?


When 1.7 was in development, they closed the source and charged people for the beta. Now they just bundle it with adware.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2018)

Joom said:


> When 1.7 was in development, they closed the source and charged people for the beta. Now they just bundle it with adware.



Not sure where the adware is, I never had that issue *shrug*. If it bothers people so much, use Mupen64 plus or Mupen 2.0. Now that PJ64 is open source and has 2.3.0 out, yeah, a lot can change in a few years.

Proof: https://github.com/project64/project64

PJ64 is no longer closed source, so......


----------



## Joom (Feb 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> PJ64 is no longer closed source, so......


I'm aware.

https://github.com/project64/project64/issues/468

There's tons of complaints about it. It would come with a browser hijacker that forced your home page and search engine to some shit tier provider.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2018)

Joom said:


> I'm aware.
> 
> https://github.com/project64/project64/issues/468
> 
> There's tons of complaints about it.



And yet the issue was removed long ago as well, no one's making you use it. People can use Mupen.


----------



## Joom (Feb 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet the issue was removed long ago as well, no one's making you use it. People can use Mupen.


What are you even on about? I never said anything about using it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2018)

Joom said:


> What are you even on about? I never said anything about using it.



Never mind. Disregard. I intended it to be a generality, i.e. people complaining about it.


----------



## ganons (Jun 30, 2018)

Latest update is amazing 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Guidz (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi you guys. I am running Redream on my iMac 2011 with i5 and 16GB. It works super well. Now I purchased the full license for $5 (Totaly worth it) and it says - If you've upgraded and have a license, download and place it in redream's working directory: ~/Library/Application Support/redream/

The thing is.... this directory is not there? Does someone know where to put it on a Mac (OS 10.13)?

Thanks


----------

